# Mühle-Glashütte / Muhle M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED



## Tony Abbate

I've been a fan of Muhle for some time but when they announced the M29 I had to have it. Muhle has taken the 29er a step further up the evolutionary scale here. The level of craftsmanship expressed in this watch is incredible. Maybe you will agree. Thanks to Rob of Topper for getting me the first one to arrive stateside..they just started as an AD for Muhle. My wrist is 7 3/8" for reference. The watch fits perfectly and wears very comfortably. I was concerned about its size/height till i tried it on. The dial is actually a bit more white than some of the photos depict. The first wrist shot is the closest to its true color. The sapphire crystal is huge and very impressive in person. You really get a sense of looking into a large deep gauge. Way cool!

Measures:
42.4mm wide
11.3mm tall
lug to lug 47mm


----------



## watchma

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Mmmm , I like that 

The polished/brushed/polished sandwich is nice attention to detail 
Congrats


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Very nice. Very clean design. It does look a little tall, but if it fits it's all good.

Nice pics too!

Enjoy


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Great to see one of these in real world pics. It has a wonderful vintage look to it and I absolutely love it. Totally different vibe from its 29er brother... a watch I love as well. This one has a classic appeal that's just terrific. Congratulations on such a fantastic piece. Enjoy!


----------



## bishop

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Congratulations! WOW!. What is the lug-to-lug size? I think it might be a little too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Congrats!! I also just got the same watch. I should have mine on Tuesday.


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Really nice piece, the Muhle cases are beautiful. Congratulations!

I didn't realize Topper was a Muhle AD. That must be new.


----------



## Tony Abbate

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*



bishop said:


> Congratulations! WOW!. What is the lug-to-lug size? I think it might be a little too big for my 6.5" wrist.


lug/lug is 47mm


----------



## jerseywatchman

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Absolutely stunning! I love the way precise time reading is achieved with those pointy hands!


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Congrats on yor Mühle.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*



> I didn't realize Topper was a Muhle AD. That must be new.


Yes they just started carrying the brand.


----------



## Tony Abbate

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Thank you everyone.


----------



## GregBe

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

I love it. I didn't know about this one. I used to own a black 29er big, and regret selling it. I had been looking at the Bremont Alt1-C in cream dial and trying to find something similar, but less expensive...quality and interesting case that would look great with brown leather strap. I was debating picking up another 29er big in white, but I think I like this one more with more of an off-white / cream color. This might be my next purchase.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Great looking Muhle, congrats!


----------



## DCOmegafan

Gorgeous. But too big!


----------



## mpalmer

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

That case looks beautiful. It has the look of a Fricker case? Congrats on your new Muhle!


----------



## drhr

Really nice, Muhle is one of the most under rated brands from my perspective . .


----------



## Hoppyjr

drhr said:


> Really nice, Muhle is one of the most under rated brands from my perspective . .


I agree. The level of finish and the overall craftsmanship is definitely much, much better than the price would suggest.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I keep coming back and staring at the photos.....man, this is really a beauty for sure! I'm one of those guys who must have lume on (at least) the hands, but this one really grabs me. Muhle certainly got the colors just right here. Congrats again


----------



## logan2z

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree. The level of finish and the overall craftsmanship is definitely much, much better than the price would suggest.


+1 My Muhle is one of the best finished watches I own and it certainly isn't the most expensive.


----------



## dhtjr

Another Muhle fan here. In a moment of weakness I tried to sell my Terrasport earlier this year, but I'm glad I didn't part with it, at least not for a while. Very well made watch.


----------



## LH2

Neat watch! Certainly my favorite of the 29'er series. The super thin hands and lack of lume are about the only things I don't like on this one. Due to my own weird hang-ups, I didn't bond with my 29'er or my Terrasport II and let them go, but I hope to find a Muhle one day that works for me. 

Absolutely agree however that Muhle is a terrific watch for the price range. Beautiful dial detail and case work on everything they do.


----------



## alexandrov

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

I'll use this thread:
It's impossible to keep this model free from scratches... it's height is just 11.3mm but the delicate, very shiny and visible outer upper edge of the case is high and is exposed to accident contacts with furniture, walls, doors, etc. I've made two deep scratches in two days. :-| The second was a result of a contact (even not a hit!) with the marble table in a restaurant... :-s What's the point of using the overpraised steel in these watches when my wife's three-year-old cheap and not-steel Tissot have zero scratches...


----------



## CM HUNTER

Not impossible at all to avoid getting scratches on a watch case... any watch case. Just be careful with your watch. Not a secret that most fine watches are made of SS, and SS can be scratched. Up to the owner to try to avoid all of the potential accidents that awaits. My flieger is a very thin 10mm, one of the thinnest watches I own, I can't imagine it being considered a door knocker. My polished cases watches all look brand new. Scratches are extremely easy to polish out (actually prefer polished finishes over brushed for that very reason).


----------



## Custom

Thank you OP for reviewing this watch. Definitely on my short list now!

One question that i wasn't able to find an answer to. What is the strap width? i'd imagine it being a 22mm but don't want to assume.

Thanks!


----------



## Steppy

22mm strap


----------



## Crazywatcher

Congratulations from me.
I'm a very big fan of the Mühle Glashütte watches.

I live in Germany and have to say that Mühle build watches in a very high class.

I have two watches from Mühle (SAR Rescue and Teutonia II) and I'm thinking about to buy the Terrasport II.

You will have much fun in the future with your M29 Classic.

Bye
Crazywatcher


----------



## JC99

that's a real beauty. May I find out the performance for the movement of this watch?


----------



## Fatz028

Same movement in the 29er Big. Very accurate! Probably the most accurate watch I own.


----------



## Tony Abbate

JC99 said:


> that's a real beauty. May I find out the performance for the movement of this watch?


so far, no more than 5-7 seconds a day slow


----------



## El Gato

Beautiful watch. I love it. I typically want lume on my watches as I wear them at night. But if that we're not an issue with me I would want to have this watch. Really like the vintage look of it. Nice photos as well


----------



## john111

*Re: Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic JUST ARRIVED*

Attention to detail is amazing very nice


----------

